# Hello writers!



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

My name is Gabriel. I used to write short stories and poetry as a child and found it to be therapeutic and fun. It's not something I've done in years, but I want to start. I don't wish to pursue writing professionally, but I would like to take it up as a hobby. I hope to learn a lot while I'm here. I look forward to getting to know everyone a bit better!


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 21, 2015)

Heyyyy Goob.. My name is Julia, and I ssssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread! Welcome to WF... Come hang with me, write some poetry and have a blast...


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice to meet you, Julia! I'll be sure to check out the poetry thread.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 21, 2015)

Check out the Pip challenge, it is a challenge geared toward new poets, most IMPROVED poem wins!!


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

Will do, thanks so much!


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey Julia, is there a thread designated for just general chat to get a feel for the forum and its members?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 21, 2015)

We  do have a general chat area but it isn't really used. The best way to get to know the members are to explore the forums and you pick up on some of our personalities there.

Also, don't do consecutive posts as we kind of frown on that. If you want to add something you can click on edit post. Cool?  (I like to use smileys)


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh, sorry about the consecutive posts. Thanks for the info, *mrmustard615.*


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Goob.

I think you will find lots of members here who are also into writing as a hobby rather than on a professional bent. We don't have a 'hangout' here as such but if you do some comments on posted material or join in the various discussions you will soon get to know people.:thumbl:

Please take the time to look at the various boards and see all that is going on and if you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask. Good luck in your writing endeavors.


----------



## PiP (Nov 21, 2015)

Goob said:


> Hey Julia, is there a thread designated for just general chat to get a feel for the forum and its members?



Hi Goob and welcome  

General chat? There is the The Lounge and the Living Room. Then we have an area where we interview members who are published authors Author Interviews and finally Catfish Soup where we interview members (Now you have made ten posts you will be able to view this forum  )

Please pull up a chair and make yourself comfy  Cookies are on me :cookie:


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for giving me the lay of the land, everyone! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Hairball (Nov 21, 2015)

Goob said:


> My name is Gabriel. I used to write short stories and poetry as a child and found it to be therapeutic and fun. It's not something I've done in years, but I want to start. I don't wish to pursue writing professionally, but I would like to take it up as a hobby. I hope to learn a lot while I'm here. I look forward to getting to know everyone a bit better!



Firemajic and others helped me a BUNCH while I struggled to write a poem for my Goddaughter. I couldn't have done it on my own, and I'm not a poet.

Welcome! This place is awesome!


----------



## escorial (Nov 21, 2015)

View attachment 10639


----------



## Doc Martin (Nov 21, 2015)

escorial said:


> View attachment 10639



i see what you did there.


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey Goob. Welcome. We ask something from all our new members. We request that you try to give 10 thoughtful comments toward other people's work before you begin posting your own work. Thanks and welcome to the Writing Forums!!!


----------



## paryno (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey Gabriel! Nice to meet you and I'm excited to see your work!


----------

